# Serpae Disease?



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a fifty-five gallon tank that had a school of 9 serpae tetras. A few weeks ago, one of the tet's color faded out. Later I noticed that his fins had been depleted severely and the next day he was gone. Now, three more have this strange disease, and I don't want to risk loosing the whole school. What should I do?


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you post a picture?


----------

